# Mortar and Pestle



## Barb (Feb 15, 2020)

Someone asked me to make this for a pharmacist and requested the Rx symbol. The wood is stabilized big leaf maple burl I got from @Mike1950. The Rx symbol is imitation gold leaf. I put many coats of satin spray lacquer on the outside and only walnut oil on the inside. The pestle also only has walnut oil on it.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 12


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2020)

Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 15, 2020)

Very nice Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 15, 2020)

Cool project. Nice job on the gold leaf.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Feb 15, 2020)

That's a beauty! Well done.

Something to think about with satin clear-coat finishes. Do all the initial finishes and build up with full gloss and then just the last one satin to control the sheen. Give it more clarity instead of building up layers with the matting agent in it. More durable too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Maverick (Feb 15, 2020)

Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Feb 16, 2020)

JerseyHighlander said:


> That's a beauty! Well done.
> 
> Something to think about with satin clear-coat finishes. Do all the initial finishes and build up with full gloss and then just the last one satin to control the sheen. Give it more clarity instead of building up layers with the matting agent in it. More durable too.


As I was layering the coats, I was wanting just a bit more shine but wasn't quite sure how to do it. The last coat being satin sounds like it would be the perfect fix. Thanks a bunch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 16, 2020)

That's very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 16, 2020)

That’s a beauty, Barb! Great work on the lettering too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 16, 2020)

VERY COOL!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 16, 2020)

Wow! Great job. I was thinking about turning one of these just last week.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2020)

Splendid barb. The goldleaf looks great too. Nicely done....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2020)

Very nice! Has a vintage look to it....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 17, 2020)

Exceptionally nice! Wood is spectacular! Lettering looks perfect! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 17, 2020)

Really nice. By coincidence I was recently thinking about the antique one that sat on a shelf in my grandmothers house when I was growing up. Yours is nicer

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2020)

Neat idea. Buddies wife is a pharmacist so that would be a neat gift.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 17, 2020)

Nice job @Barb Barb!! Your skills are soaring right now, keep going.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Feb 17, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Exceptionally nice! Wood is spectacular! Lettering looks perfect! Chuck


Thank you! My girlfriend has a cricut so she cut out the negative of the lettering. I stuck it to the wood, applied the glue then the gold leaf and was able to peal off the negative to get a nice clean edge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Maverick (Feb 17, 2020)

Thank you for the explanation Barb, I was wondering what your process was. Very creative and it worked like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Feb 22, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Neat idea. Buddies wife is a pharmacist so that would be a neat gift.


It would be appreciated but we always need pens!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Patrude (Feb 22, 2020)

I like this, you captured that "old school " look. Nicely done. Definitely a keeper

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

